# porter cable



## germanplumber (Sep 13, 2011)

My Dewalt sawzall and drill took a turn for the worse. Im thinking porter cable kit 129 for 4 combo any thoughts on it?


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

porter cable, is not a good kit, i have one and its horrible, I've had dewalt, Milwaukee, makita, I now use a ridgid kit, and its the best one i have ever owned! Again porter cable is the worst i ever owned.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Agrees with Gardon.
I have the sawzall, fllashlight, drill, skilsaw kit, with 2 batteries. 
To start sawzall the solid drive pin in the shaft kept falling out had to replace with a roll pin, have to lub it with dry lithium grease every 6 months. motor in it is giving out after 3 yrs hard working.
drill works good hard torque power but wont drill a 1" bit through 3 2x4's.
skilsaw throw it away after 6 cuts it gave out. 
flash light works good but kills batteries in 2 hours.
battery packs: 1 still works good
other was dropped from a 8' scaffold, repaired by replacing screws this one has been hell battery tabs keep popping lose pay $5 each reweld at battery repair, finially after $50 spent bought new battery, same thing welds on tabs inside keep popping free.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd sooner get a Ryobi kit. At least the. You could buy. Weed eager for your yard.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a dewalt fan, not because the tools are so outstanding but the selection is endless, and the XRP battery system hasn't changed for years and years. There are even some specialty tool manufacturers that build tools that run on dewalt batteries. 

The thing I have against buying the newest coolest kits is that if they don't go mainstream the manufacturer takes them off the market after a few years and you're left with a set that is junk once the batteries wear out. Some companies change their battery system every few years so that the kits are always obsolete. 
Dewalt tests the market with new products but continues to supply XRP tools and batteries which is huge in my mind.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRat said:


> I'm a dewalt fan, not because the tools are so outstanding but the selection is endless, and the XRP battery system hasn't changed for years and years. There are even some specialty tool manufacturers that build tools that run on dewalt batteries.
> 
> The thing I have against buying the newest coolest kits is that if they don't go mainstream the manufacturer takes them off the market after a few years and you're left with a set that is junk once the batteries wear out. Some companies change their battery system every few years so that the kits are always obsolete.
> Dewalt tests the market with new products but continues to supply XRP tools and batteries which is huge in my mind.


You would like there 20v line, just make sure to get the 3.0ah batteries


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Rigid has some nice stuff, the makita brushless impact is the shiz and the 20v dewalt has some balls. I went with ryobi about 7 years ago. Still have my original drill/hammer drill and skill saw. I have gone with the lithium batteries because they last longer. Main reason I went with ryobi... If it breaks I don't have to spend another 200 bucks on a sawzall, they are under 60 bucks.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Porter Cable used to be good but they are now owned by DeWalt/Stanley dont know what happened to the quality


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

10 to 15 years ago I really liked porter cable, seem like cheap junk now. It's a shame, really used to rely on them.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've always used Dewalt 18v.

About December 2011 I became disqusted with the batteries only lasting about a year. So I switched to Milwaukee. I got the 18v Lithium kit. 

I really like their tools they are heavier than the Dewalts and feel better made. The only real complaint was the sawzall. Whenever I went to cut a piece of pipe the blade jumped all over the place. I don't know why, I think it's too much slack in the guide bushing. It was not from wear, it did it the first time I ever used it.

Last December, my local Locke supply offered me a 20v Dewalt set for 439.00 plus tax. I jumped on it for that price. I've been using it ever since. The batteries last much longer and the tools have a better feel to them then the old 18v kits. I had the kit 3 months and my apprentice broke the actuator cutting some 1 1/2 galvanized out.

I liked the Milwaukee tool set alright, but I would buy the 20v Dewalt kit over the Milwaukee.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

tnplumber said:


> 10 to 15 years ago I really liked porter cable, seem like cheap junk now. It's a shame, really used to rely on them.


I think alot of there woodworking tools are still well made. I've never been real impressed with their cordless stuff.


----------

